# Secret SAnta 2012 Wishlist



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Chihuahuas favorite colors -

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -


Please remember the things you post are just suggestions you may or may not receive items you have requested


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Lyra

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 years 9 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 2 lbs 8 oz, height: 6.5", length: 9", chest: 10", neck: 6"

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XS

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Lyra likes little stuffies and boiled wool toys. She loves to chew Himalayan Dog Chews and odor-free bully sticks (well, she doesn't care if they're odor free, but _I_ much prefer it. ) She wears sweaters and t-shirts and coats. Not a big fan of four-legged outfits, and doesn't seem to like frilly, skirty things. She's fawn colored, so darker, richer colors tend to look really nice on her.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Red, purple, forest green, argyle patterns, but really anything works.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Pippi

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - Roughly 7 and a half

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weight 13lb (shes a chi/pug mix), length 14inches collar to tail. Neck size 12inches.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Medium size fits her best 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Pippi likes soft toys (with a squeeker), she wont touch hard toys. She is only allowed natural treats due to her allergys (she cant have processed lamb at all), She loves bully sticks, natures menu treats, cows ears - anything really. If shes wearing clothing shes either dressed girly or in a gothic-y style. Pippi is mostly fawn with white markings.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pippi likes pink and purple most.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - PLEASE NOTHING WITH PROCESSED LAMB. She can eat natural lamb treats (like Ziwipeak) but thats about it.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Maisie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 years and 10 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weight roughly 6lb, length 12inches collar to tail. Neck size 10inches.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Size small fits her best 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Maisie likes girly toys (her favorite is a squeeky handbag she got last christmas!). If its cute and girly she seems to like it. Or anything duck related, she loves her toy stuffing-free ducks. She is only allowed natural treats due to Pippi's allergys (no processed lamb at all), She likes dehydrated meat treats more than anything else but she will eat any natural treats. If Maisies wearing clothing shes either dressed girly or in a gothic-y style. Maisie is white with fawn patches.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Maisie loves all shades of pink

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - PLEASE NOTHING WITH PROCESSED LAMB because of Pippis allergys. I cant risk Pippi stealing the other dogs treats.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Shelby

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 6 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Weight roughly 2.5 to 3lb (not sure of exact weight), length 8.5 inches collar to tail. Neck size 6inches.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Size extra small 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - If its a toy then Shelby will play with it. Or even if its not a toy she'll play with it. She seems to like purple over any other colour. She is only allowed natural treats due to Pippi's allergys (no processed lamb at all), She loves to chew, and dehydrated meat treats are her favorite but she will eat any natural treats. If Shelby wearing clothing shes either dressed girly or in a gothic-y style. Shes a black tri so she can get away with pretty much anything! 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Shelby loves anything purple. but pink looks great on her too.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - PLEASE NOTHING WITH PROCESSED LAMB because of Pippis allergys. I cant risk Pippi stealing the other dogs treats.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Miya

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year 2 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 6lbs, her chest is approx 13.5 

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - S

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - she loves all toys, ALL toys, specially soft ones she can throw around. She loves braided bully sticks and eats ZP venison and raw. She's not a big fan of clothes.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - purple and turquoise, but she likes anything!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - The only treats we give are 100% natural. Usually bully sticks, wellness pure rewards GRAIN FREE, no raw hide please  She also likes soft snuggly blankies. She doesn't like clothes. If anything, nothing with frillies or lace. She's a tshirt kinda gal. She doesn't have any winter stuff, so that's an idea?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - TOBY

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - BOY 

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 YEAR 

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - WEIGHT: APPX. 5.4 LBS
LENGTH: ABOUT 10 INCHES
NECK: ABOUT 8 INCHES
CHEST: ABOUT 12.5-13 INCHES
HEIGHT: UNKNOWN

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - USUALLY AN XS OR SMALL DEPENDING ON MAKE 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - 
TOYS: ENJOYS ANYTHING THAT SQUEAKS, KONGS, AND SMALL NYLABONES. HE DOESN'T LIKE TOYS THAT ARE TOO BIG FOR HIM, SO SOMETHING SIZE APPROPRIATE IS BEST. HE IS A BIT OF A TOY ADDICT, SO YOU CAN'T REALLY GO WRONG. 
CLOTHES: HE LOVES T-SHIRTS AND HOODIES, ISN'T A FAN OF ANYTHING FRILLY OR STUFFY- HE IS ABOUT COMFORT ABOVE EVERYTHING ELSE. HE LOVES TO WEAR CLOTHES.
TREATS: THE ONLY TREATS TOBY IS ALLOWED IS HIS ZIWIPEAK FOOD, HE HAS A VERY SENSITIVE TUMMY. AND BULLY STICKS. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - RED IS HIS FAVORITE COLOR. HE ALSO LIKES BRIGHT BLUE AND BRIGHT GREEN. HE DOESN'T LIKE GIRLY COLORS. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - TOBY HAS A SENSITIVE TUMMY, SO TREATS ARE LIMITED. HE COULD USE SOME WINTER APPAREL AND IS ALWAYS UP FOR NEW TOYS. ONE TOY WE HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR FOR MONTHS IS THE ONE THAT IS USUALLY SOME SORT OF ANIMAL THAT HAS A SQUEAKY TOY HEAD AND THEN THE CRINKLY, UNSTUFFED TAIL. HE HAD ONE AS A PUP, BUT IT BROKE. HE ADORED IT AND WE HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIND ANOTHER ONE. 

HE'S NOT TOO PICKY, HE'S JUST EXCITED TO BE INCLUDED!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Prince

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 3 years, 3 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 
Weight- 4 pounds
Height- Unknown
Length- 9 inches 
Chest- 10 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Usually XS- a clothing item that fits him perfectly is 8 inches long, has a 9 inch neck and an 11.5 girth.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Prince loves little stuffed toys that squeak, he is a sports fan and liked sports themed clothes, he likes hoodies without sleeves. His momma is mean and he get carrots for snacks or Pure Bites freeze dried chicken breast.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - He has alot of Red, blue and plaids. Prince is open to exploring new colors. He is a black and tan chihuahua with a white chest.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)

Prince is the new kid. He still needs some functional things like collars and another warm blanket for his crate or even a very small ID tag (I bought him one that is really too big). He does best in a teacup width collar that fits 6-10 inches. He loves clothes but anything to long gets in the way of his male parts :coolwink: He likes high end brands at a bargain....clearance items, last years line or gently used is fantastic and preferred!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

*Your Chihuahuas(s) Name*
Odessa

*Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl*
Girl

*Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) *
1 year, 10 months 

*Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) *
Weight: 5 pounds on the dot
Height: ~7” to shoulder, ~10-11” total, but this is super approximate as she always scrunches down when I bring out the measuring tape. Haha
Length: 10”
Neck: 9”
Girth: 12.5” right behind her legs

*Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) *
Usually a small, but it depends on the brand.

*Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style*
She really likes the tiny kong balls, or things that are fluffy and easy to throw around. Not a fan of non-fuzzy balls, and has been known to hump toys bigger than her. 

*Chihuahuas favorite colors *
Her harness and leash are a “fawn” colour. I like classy, but still “girl” colours on her (creams, dark purples). She has a few sweaters that look like she’d be off to the ski hill that we love. She is a seafaring chi and we love all things nautical! We like to pick clothes are comfortable. We’ve been known to buy a pink item here or there, but she’s not a girly girl. 

*Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) *
We do natural treats only, preferably grain free, and only made in the US or Canada. She’s not a fan of hard, crunchy treats. She likes her bully sticks! Right now in her treat rotation, we have Blue Wilderness soft treats, wellness pure rewards, dehydrated free range chicken jerky strips, and pure snacks freeze dried treats. Oh, and all other products we use are all natural, with no artificial fragrance.

So excited for this!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Charlie

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - will be 2 yrs on Christmas Eve

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 7 lbs, back length 11", neck 10", chest girth 14"

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - fur toys with no stuffing, anything that squeaks, grainfree snacks but likes any kind, bright colored clothes that are shorter underneath so he doesn't pee on them, bully sticks and windee rings 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - I think he is pretty in bright colors, like lime green, bright blue and orange but I don't think he cares what color it is. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - really just grainfree because grain makes his tear stains worse and then just the normal precautions with chewy stuff. I don't give him rawhide and I avoid stuff from China.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Taz

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 yr 4 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
3.5 lbs, back length 9", neck 7.5", chest girth 11"

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - usually XS but I check the measurements 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - tiny stuffed toys she can carry around, fur toys with no stuffing, tiny bully sticks or windee rings, any kind of grainfree treats, either little crunchy one or soft chewy ones. She wears clothes most all the time indoors and out, so anything from tshirts to dresses would be enjoyed, especially anything pink or girls. Also, we collect little, thin leashes in various colors to go with her clothes.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - pink, pink and oh yeah pink! 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - she loves to burrow and adores soft blankets. She will roll and rub on them, snorting all the while and then stretch out on them with a dramatic sigh.

Aunt Elaine knows her size and we love gently used stuff too!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Just bumping this up for the SS participants who havent posted their wishlist yet x


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you!!! For bumping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Chloe



Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl



Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 10months 



Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - 

Weight- 5 pounds

Height- Unknown

Length- 10 inches 

Chest- 10 inches

I will comeback later today and double check those measurements 



Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) 
Xs



Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Chloe loves squeaky toys and "no stuffing" animals. Her favorite snacks are tendons and bully sticks. She love to wear Clothes but hates anything with a hood. 



Chihuahuas favorite colors - Chloe looks good in every color  ( I know I am biased) I think she prefers purples and teals but she isn't picky as long as she looks good  



Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)
Chloe is short haired so no hair accessories will work for her. I do not give her rawhide. She LOVES to burrow in blankets. She loves to wear sweaters too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Piper

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -Im not certain of her age as I got her when she was older but Im guessing between 5 & 6 years old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -neck 9in with 2 fingers for room, chest 12in., length 10 in. weight about 5 lbs.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - xsmall or usually go by measurements

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -she loves toys that squeak either stuffed or stuffing free. She loves going on walks & car rides so harnesses & leashes are more than welcome here. She doesnt mind wearing clothes. She loves soft fluffy beds & blankets she is a happy girl if she has a snuggly place to nap. For treats she eats likes soft treats or small hard ones (PLEASE NONE MADE IN CHINA)

Chihuahuas favorite colors -any colors are fine with us.

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat)

piper cant have any latex/rubber toys she eats them

she also is not allowed rawhide

she isnt a very picky girl so she will be happy with whatever our secret buddy sends her. 

We love all homemade & gently used items as well.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I will get Calleigh, Faith & Timmy's wishlist on here tonight or tomorrow.:santa:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Faith

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 Year, 4 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Weight - 5 pounds, 10 ounces
Lenth - 12 inches
Neck - 9 -10 inches
Chest - 14 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -X-Small

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Small & large stuffing-free toys. No snacks because she is on a special diet/food.
Dresses, sweaters, hoodies, harnesses & leashes, bed, blankets.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink or any girlie color

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No latex or rubber toys because she eats them and then gets sick. No rawhide.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Calleigh

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 2 years, 3 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Weight - 8 pounds, 7 ounces
Length - 12 inches
Neck - 9-10 inches
Chest - 16 to 17 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -Small to Medium (if the medium is made smaller)

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -
Toys - Small & large stuffing free toys
No snacks because she is on a special food/diet.
Clothing style - Dresses, sweaters, hoodies, harnesses & leashes, bed & blankets

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Any girlie color

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - No latex or rubber toys because she eats them and then gets sick. No rawhide.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Timmy

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year, 6 months

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
Weight - 12 pounds
Length - 14 inches
Neck - 11 inches
Chest - 17 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -
Medium 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -

Toys - Small & large stuffing free toys
No snacks because he is on a special diet/food.
Clothing style - Shirts, sweaters, hoodies, harnesses & leashes, bed and blankets

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Green, blue, red

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) -
No latex or rubber toys because he eats them and gets sick. No rawhide.


----------

